# Hi there new here



## csap32 (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking for a good competition 9mm for idpa and uspsa . Any recommendations.. thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MateoStarcevic (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi there, 

We are manufacturers and distributers of Gun Holsters and 
Kydex holsters. Once you get your 9mm gun, let me know and we would love to help you!

Let me know if you will have more questions.

Cheers!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I have a Jerry M. S&W 929 on the way. Apparently it works well in competition. I will let you know how it works for me.


----------



## csap32 (Oct 11, 2017)

Argon18smith said:


> Welcome to the forum. I have a Jerry M. S&W 929 on the way. Apparently it works well in competition. I will let you know how it works for me.


Let me know

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome from Western Kentucky!


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## justholsterit (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome, I am new as well and learning my way around and all the rules

Jeff
Just Holster It, LLC


----------



## justholsterit (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome, I am new as well and learning my way around and all the rules

Jeff
Just Holster It, LLC


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

justholsterit said:


> Welcome, I am new as well and learning my way around and all the rules
> 
> Jeff
> Just Holster It, LLC


Like only click the 'post' button once? :mrgreen:

Welcome to the forum both of you.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Northwest or wet depending on what part of the state your in.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello! I'm just starting to handguns site. Welcome to all newbies around!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Lots to choose from. Would go to your LGS and check out as many as you can and shoot if they can be rented. Choose a reputable manufacturer, something in the larger frame size( easier to manage w/ rapid fire). High cap. if state allows. What ever feels best in your hand and presents well is a good start.


----------

